# Winter shark fishin?



## ApetRock

Seein as how I'm new to shark fishing, I was wondering if yall still catch em in the winter time, and if so does the pattern change?


----------



## CajunBob

Now you can get the big ones if you are offshore.


----------



## Redfishr

Sandbar Sharks run in the colder months but if it gets really cold they move on.......
The like sheephead........


----------



## chazbo

Once the water temp hits 70 degrees, the sharks move to warmer waters.........


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

chazbo said:


> Once the water temp hits 70 degrees, the sharks move to warmer waters.........


What? once the water cools off the Bulls,Sandbars,and Sandtigers show up. All 3 are great fighters...Sandbars and sandtigers are protected(no keep species) Bulls urinate threw their skin(as most sharks do) so they are full of urea and are not palletable...But they all put up a great fight....Good luck and PS we have caught some moster fish off the beach in the winter months


----------



## bigfost

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> What? once the water cools off the Bulls,Sandbars,and Sandtigers show up. All 3 are great fighters...Sandbars and sandtigers are protected(no keep species) Bulls urinate threw their skin(as most sharks do) so they are full of urea and are not palletable...But they all put up a great fight....Good luck and PS we have caught some moster fish off the beach in the winter months


Where exactly in Texas are you catching these monster winter sharks? I've been fishing the middle and upper TX coast surf for over 40 years, and other than a few Sandbars, have never heard of a shark caught during the dead of winter.


----------



## DANO

bigfost said:


> Where exactly in Texas are you catching these monster winter sharks? I've been fishing the middle and upper TX coast surf for over 40 years, and other than a few Sandbars, have never heard of a shark caught during the dead of winter.


X2


----------



## Mustad7731

*Wintertime Monsters*

There are a couple of guys fish down at Padre Island National Seashore [PINS].
They catch a few Longfin Makos...Some up over 400 lbs...

If you try that, you need to plan your trip carefully because you will in all likelyhood
be all by yourself down there and help will be at least hours away...

My $.02.
Mustad7731


----------



## Texashookers

bigfost said:


> Where exactly in Texas are you catching these monster winter sharks? I've been fishing the middle and upper TX coast surf for over 40 years, and other than a few Sandbars, have never heard of a shark caught during the dead of winter.


 x3


----------



## R Y A N

I've caught bulls and tips in 55degree water mixed in with sandbars


----------



## bigfost

R Y A N said:


> I've caught bulls and tips in 55degree water mixed in with sandbars


Again - WHERE?


----------



## DANO

R Y A N said:


> I've caught bulls and tips in 55degree water mixed in with sandbars





bigfost said:


> Again - WHERE?


X2 Again


----------



## Tiny

Best I ever known was... 70 degree water, start shark fishin. Now you can catch some sharks in the winter time. Way off shore.


----------



## R_Aboud

^ Winter Mako. PINS 2004


----------



## R Y A N

bigfost said:


> Again - WHERE?


PINS.....keep in mind I'm not claiming monster sharks like the other guy...bull was 6'4 I believe and tips from 3' to 6'2".......reports posted on lonestarsharkers.com


----------



## GalvestonSharker

I catch Sandbars all the time during winter biggest 7'10 last year. 

Mako's are my target this year.


----------



## Norman Bateman

Hi Guys:

The earliest I ever got a decent shark, a Sand Tiger Shark, was in early March of 1969. I think the date was march 6th, and the water temperture was 64 degrees. I got her off the Boca Chica Jetty. She was pregnent with two pups and we estimated her weight at 400 lbs. I don't remember the type of bait I was using at the time I caught her.

The only thing that I really remember about that shark is that was my first "counter" shark (over 6 feet), and that shark started me on my shark hunting career, and it was cold that night. It was so cold that night I thought I was going to freeze solid.

Best wishes and tight lines,

Norman Bateman
Cape Coral, Florida
[email protected] 
www.batemanphotography.net


----------



## 535

ec is full of wintertime shark reports... mostly from PINS

lookie, its Ryan and Steven last January

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12945

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12945


----------



## bigfost

jc said:


> ec is full of wintertime shark reports... mostly from PINS
> 
> lookie, its Ryan and Steven last January
> 
> http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12945


That's a Sandbar. No Bulls, no BTs, no Sand Tigers.

Obviously the further south you get, the warmer the water, but I'm still waiting on a report about a midwinter Bull or BT in Texas.


----------



## R Y A N

bigfost said:


> That's a Sandbar. No Bulls, no BTs, no Sand Tigers.
> 
> Obviously the further south you get, the warmer the water, but I'm still waiting on a report about a midwinter Bull or BT in Texas.


jon posted a wrong link....like I said earlier 55degree water, doesn't matter how far south it is, it's still cold 

I told you where the reports can be found....Here's one to get you started January 8th.....there's more on lss and some nice ones in the archives on EC....catchsharks has a great report on there

http://lonestarsharkers.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2886


----------



## R Y A N

Here's my favorite report....on my bday feb 4

http://lonestarsharkers.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2944


----------



## R Y A N

Here is a catchsharks.com report

http://extremecoast.com/reports/report012109.php


----------



## 535

thats actually the one I had meant to post (x3 ha)... hard to get any more mid-winter than january


----------



## bigfost

That's all I was asking for. Congrats on the winter sharks. Now I know where to go if I get the urge to catch some cold water sharks.


----------



## SurfRunner

I have caught a couple of small sandbars on surfrods in the middle of January at Gorda when the water temp was in the upper 50's. I remember some reports of larger ones caught there last year during mid winter.

The Shindle brothers caught their big makos offshore during the winter. I also remember Capt. Billy saying he knew soneone that had a 12/0 stripped one New years day at San Luis Pass a few years ago.

It definately gets slower during mid winter, but probably would be rewarding for those who get out and put a bait in the water. Plus, the further south you go, the greater the chances.


----------



## ElTiburon

That's what I'm talking about! I'm definitely gonna put in some work in the cold for some of those Sandies!


----------

